# Correct pronunciation



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

How do you say 'Bisley'. I've heard it several different ways and am confused about it. I assume it is a guy's name that was used to define that specifically shaped handgrip. I know John Linebaugh uses these for all his big bore revolvers.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

It's pronounced "Biz-lee"

"Biz" like in business
and "lee" like Robert E. Lee


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Bisley actually refers to the famed range in England. The Bisley revolver was designed as a target revolver for the Olympic competitions held there at the time.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I've heard it pronounced "biz-lee" and "beez-lee." You'll have to ask an Englishman for a real ruling!

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## rickomatic (Feb 26, 2007)

I pronounce it...............KABOOOM!! 










BIZ LEE


----------

